# Arnold Schwartzenegger is the Terminator ... again



## jozze (Jun 14, 2013)

Not that it really matters, but since his political career was uncertain, Arny decided to return to acting, according to slashdot.

In my opinion, it won't be a very good movie. What do you guys think?


----------



## vdvluc (Jun 14, 2013)

How can it _not_ be a good movie when Schwarzenegger is in it?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 14, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> In my opinion, it won't be a very good movie. What do you guys think?


I agree.

If you really want to be reminded as awesome then there has to come a time when you need to say "no more", especially if people still love the stuff you did. Otherwise you may risk making a fool out of yourself and that can really kill the atmosphere or even memories.

You see this happening all over the place; milking things dry. That's the worst part in my opinion: because money talks they usually don't really care about the contents or atmosphere, as long as it's generating a cash flow.

Take for example 'Alien Resurrection' (the fourth of the series). It doesn't compare at all to Alien or Aliens even though within its own rights it also wasn't all too bad. But it wasn't really "Aliens".

Unfortunately it's even worse with animations (my hobby). Take resurrected cartoons from the 80's such as Masters of the Universe or ThunderCats. Some of the new series even halted half way with a completely unfinished storyline because the money apparently ran out. Who cares if it killed the whole atmosphere, at least the upper brass enjoyed their short cash flow.

Of course here's not saying that it can't work, but I don't think it will. I thought Schwarzenegger was really good in Terminator 1 and 2, but I didn't really enjoy Rise of the Machines. Schwarzenegger looked old in comparison to 1 and 2, while he's supposed to be a machine? Worse: several times he almost looked inferior, almost killing many fond memories of the unstoppable bad ass machine.

So I don't think this is going to work, but I wouldn't mind at all to be proven wrong.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow, I didn't expect the franchise rights matter to be sorted out so "quickly"! :e




			
				ShelLuser said:
			
		

> You see this happening all over the place; milking things dry. That's the worst part in my opinion: because money talks they usually don't really care about the contents or atmosphere, as long as it's generating a cash flow.
> 
> Take for example 'Alien Resurrection' (the fourth of the series). It doesn't compare at all to Alien or Aliens even though within its own rights it also wasn't all too bad. But it wasn't really "Aliens".


Well said.




			
				ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Worse: several times he almost looked inferior, almost killing many fond memories of the unstoppable bad ass machine.


Well, he kinda was...


			
				&quot said:
			
		

> - T-X is designed for extreme combat. [...] Its body chassis is heavily armored and hardened to withstand attack.
> - You'll find a way to destroy her.
> - Unlikely. I'm an obsolete design. T-X is faster, more powerful and more intelligent. It's a far more effective killing machine.
> - Oh, great. That's great.
> - My presence in this timeline has been anticipated. T-X is designed to terminate other cybernetic organisms. [compared to Arnie's T-800 which is a human-killing assassin and military infiltration unit]


----------



## Crivens (Jun 14, 2013)

Given that most sequels for money deserve this treatment, I'd give Terminator 2 also the chance. But after that? No.


----------



## hitest (Jun 14, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> In my opinion, it won't be a very good movie. What do you guys think?



Arnold is too long in the tooth to be doing action films.  Perhaps he needs the money.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 14, 2013)

Or just doing what he still loves to do.


----------



## chatwizrd (Jun 14, 2013)

He told you he would be back. Why are you surprised?


----------



## fonz (Jun 14, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> You see this happening all over the place; milking things dry. That's the worst part in my opinion: because money talks they usually don't really care about the contents or atmosphere, as long as it's generating a cash flow.


Couldn't agree more. Sometimes one would almost think that more rehashes of old successes are being made than original new stuff. Whether that's due to everything having been done or current writers/producers not having enough imagination I do not know. What I do know is that most remakes/sequels quite plainly *suck*. Some try too obviously to milk the success of the original, some lack the budget, some lack sufficient imagination/originality and some are quite simply done badly. It's unfortunate, but apparently necessary somehow.


----------



## jozze (Jun 14, 2013)

I didn't think the movie is going to be bad because of milking (but you're totally on the point with that). I feel that he's like a Hollywood has-been that doesn't know when to stop. He failed as a politician, and now he's trying to go back to what he was doing before, but he's 65 years old, with muscles like that of the flying squirrels (at least that's what I saw on a picture some years ago).

He was an iconic figure in the past, but at some point, you should say, let's stop and enjoy the retirement, let's let someone younger have his future open, instead of clinging to the days gone by.

Maybe it will be a good movie, I don't know. Personally, I always preferred him as Conan. It would be awesome to see him as an old king, and to see the story continue from there, as he tries to defend what he holds dear one last time in a most glorious and savage battle, rather than trying to make himself 40 years old younger to play a role, that there is absolutely no way he would get, if he auditioned for the first movie again.

Although, it might be an interesting movie, if Clinton makes his appearance there too. There were two actors who tried their way in politics (perhaps more, but for now only Reagan and Arnold come to my mind), it would be interesting to see a politician, without prior acting experience wetting his toes in acting again.


----------



## h3z (Jun 14, 2013)

In "The Last Stand" he played a character more fitting his age. He had a good sized grandpa's belly in that flick. I wonder if he'd try to work that off before filming. Come to think of it, in "Salvation" they used C.G.I. for Arnold's on screen appearance. This may have to be employed again for even the slightest bit of success.

I hope not to get flamed here, but I enjoyed "Salvation". Arnold said he hated it. I wonder if he isn't hoping to restore some of that old 80's action. Kind of like he did with "The Last Stand". I hope not. I think that*'*s what they tried to do with "Rise of the Machines". And, it was an okay film. Just not as memorable as the first two flicks.


----------



## sossego (Jun 14, 2013)

That's Mr. Flying Squirrel to you. said:
			
		

> Don't make me terminate your arse.


----------



## jozze (Jun 14, 2013)

@@sossego: LOL :e hahahaha.

Perhaps the squirrel demanded clothes from the opposite party, which in turn offered the squirrel to have an enlightening discussion with "The Hand".

BTW, my girlfriend said he should consider auditioning for the role of "The Terminated" and not "The Terminator".


----------



## sossego (Jun 14, 2013)

I am der Squirrelnator said:
			
		

> Giff me der nuts unt giff me your clothes, yah.


----------

